# rescued lizard



## ize (Jun 4, 2006)

hi ppl

i rescued a lizard from drowning in my pool
i think it might be a northern water dragon. He is still pretty sick do i dont want to let him free yet but i dont know what to feed him. Can anyone help?


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 4, 2006)

Insects is a good start for any dragon.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 4, 2006)

If its a wild water dragon it may not feed for you. Its quite common. They eat fruit as well as insects so you coiuld leave some in the enclosure with it. Cover the enclosure so it cant see you.


----------



## dee4 (Jun 4, 2006)

Fruit, Insects, I found mine to be veyr partial to pinky mice or pinky rats, water dragons will go for it all. Just leave it alone & especially with it's food, should be fine after a while. Like Peter syas, cover it so it can't see anyone.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 4, 2006)

where do you live?


----------



## ize (Jun 4, 2006)

i live in darwin 
he seems fine and lets me hold him but i need to try and feed him. he is out on the back deck in an aquarium so he should be ok. ill let him go as soon as he looks ok but at the moment he is still coughing up water


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 4, 2006)

so its just what everyone round here calls a tar tar? (they call like 5 dragon species tar tar's lol)
where bouts in darwin you live?
and are you a reptile keeper (im assuming you arnt because these are first posts you have made here)


----------



## ize (Jun 4, 2006)

lol i have posted before 
I have a bearded dragon but hes captive bred. ive never rescued a wild one before .
i live in stuart park


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 4, 2006)

lol ok, stuart park is a while from me lol i lie in nothern suburbs anula lol


----------



## ize (Jun 4, 2006)

cool 
i also have a spotted python and a long neck turtle
nice to meet ya neighbour


----------



## Rennie (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know if this will help but anyway, try it if you like.
I read in a turtle care sheet that they can get water in their lungs if they're stuck underwater and if this happens you can hold it carefully in both hands with the head outwards and GENTLY swing it downwards to help it get the water out of its lungs.
I hope its alright to try on a lizard too.

Good luck!


----------



## krusty (Jun 6, 2006)

good on ya a lot of ppl would just have let it die,hope it turnes out ok.
and i wouldnt worry about feeding it for about 2or 3 days at the moment.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 6, 2006)

how is the dragon going?...are you able to post up a photo of the animal so we know what we are dealing with....different animals need different requirements...


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 6, 2006)

Almost definately a tata lizard, just give it plenty of insects to feed on but in my experience they do not fare too well in captivity.


----------



## jordo (Jun 6, 2006)

As soon as its running around again I'd just release it because the stress of a new environment and less space might put it off its food anyway, but as everyone has said if you feed it use live food.


----------



## ize (Jun 10, 2006)

thank you all for your help
i kept him fo a few days until i was sure he was alright and then i le him go.
it was sad because my bearded dragon got very attached to him.
they slept with their arms around each other lol.
on a sadder note i found 2 more in the pool but it was too late to save them.


----------

